# MaRiCut Knotters



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well we had a wonderful turnout today. So good to see so many able to make it.
We tried a new place for lunch. We have mixed reviews. The service was excellent. I met Tom when I got there. He offered to seat us where ever I wanted. Also had the waitress add an extra table for more room. The waitress we very impressed with our crafts.

The food got mixed reviews.
SO here is my question to ALL:
Please think about it and let me know where you would like to have lunch next month.

Along Route 2 there is:
China Buffet
Ruby Tuesday
Applebees
Smokey Bones
Denny's
Olive Garden
Habachi Grill
Panera
UNO's
Red Robin

I am very willing to make the calls and make the arrangements for the lunch.

Good to see Margaret there. And her little boy sweater was darling. Great job. And I know "someone" not mentioning any names {{Peggy}} was the gentle wind beneath your knitting needles. And what is next on your bucket list??

Dick made some cute bean bags to donate to my group for the Bingo games. Thanks Dick.
Barb was a knitting factory of one with her slippers and hats for Paulette's group. Thanks Barb, you always pay it forward.
I added a few sweaters for Paulette's group also.

Dick is in a sewing group also. And showed a darling little drawstring bag someone else has made. I think it was so cute. Now just need to find a few minutes to make them.

So everyone think !!! You can PM me an info.

Enjoy the gorgeous weather while it is here.

Linda


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Linda,
Great time as usual. Nice to see everyone again.
Dick


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

I am happy to go along with what ever the group decides.. I would be happy eating toast...lol... 
Wonderful lunch today. I thought they went out of their way to please us... 
They were happy we were there... Which is quite different from our previous lunch... 
So many finished projects to look at today... Loved it !!!!


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

Food is better at Hibachi but the service was better yesterday and we could sit and visit better yesterday. It would be nice if we could find a place that we could find a place that we could do that and it wasn't to expensive and they would not throw us out.

Barb


----------



## Peggy S. (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll go along with wherever the group decides to meet.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm game. I'll always find something on the menu, so I go with the flow! 
Had a great time seeing everyone again. And thanks to Linda and Barb for their contributions to the women's shelter!


----------



## mosey (Jan 17, 2011)

How did I forget we were meeting yesterday. Sorry I missed everyone. I will do better next month. What is the date ????
Maureen


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

DO YOU HAVE A NOTE???? lol
We missed you.
Next month we will be meeting on the 24th. Place to be determined.
We are in a growth spurt. Trying to find the best of all worlds.
Any input from you as to where to eat, PLEASE.
I think we are looking for good food, space to sit, and time to chat.
So start thinking. Hope all is well with you.
"L"


mosey said:


> How did I forget we were meeting yesterday. Sorry I missed everyone. I will do better next month. What is the date ????
> Maureen


----------



## Sandyborn (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Linda:

Loved seeing everyone yesterday. I loved the great service and the space in the back to ourselves. I did not like the food. I may be in the minority, but nothing I ate tasted good, except the ice cream and the two scoops of chocolate bits. I also think it was a very limited menu( strictly Chinese food) and a little higher in price than Hibachi. I know a lot of people were tired of Hibachi, but it still seems to have the most variety and the best price. We did have a bad experience last month, but that was the first time it happened and I don't think it was the restaurant. I totally blame it on the waitress and waiter that took care of us. All that said, our places may be limited by the amount of space we need. I don't think Applebees has tables that can be pushed together in a semiprivate area. I love Panera, but I do believe it is too small for us. In the end, if the majority likes China Buffet, I will go there to be with everyone.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

The food was so so yesterday.
But, the service and space were great.
I too will go with what ever everyone decides.
I'm not out for a big meal. Just like the get together.
Dick


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Why not consider using a member's church's parish hall & have a covered dish event ? Everyone could chip in for a meat main course & each then bring a side/salad/or dessert to share. You'd probably spend the same (or maybe less)& have the place to yourselves for a few hours.
Just a suggestion.......


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I learned this method at church the other night when we were making totes.
It is so much easier than trying to make the triangles, sewing them and cutting them to make the bottom square.
Just cut out a square and sew the seams together.

http://www.lazygirldesigns.com/blog/pdf-files/tutorial-box-the-bottom-corners-of-a-bag
Just an easy way to make the square bottom.
Not sure if you saw the other post where my sewing machine died.
I guess, 35 years or more is good for what it did.
I ordered a new one and just waiting for it to arrive to make more totes. 
I bought a lot of cloth at Walmart. Clearance $2.50 a yard and some very nice patterns.
Something to do while waiting to sew.
Yes, I had to go back and get some more last night...LOL....Sew,sew sew.
I was grabbing cloth like it was skeins of yarn.
Dick


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

Dick there is also another way of doing the bottom by before you sew the side seam you bring the bottom fold corner and the seams up between 4-5" and and you are making like a big pleat inside and you sew it that way you don't have any cutting. This is the way I make my bags I will bring mine next lunch and show you because it is easier and you never have to worry about seams popping. What amount of fabric are you using for your bags? I might have some for you when I have a chance to look. I made 22 of those little bags that you showed us.

Barb


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

bdan said:


> Dick there is also another way of doing the bottom by before you sew the side seam you bring the bottom fold corner and the seams up between 4-5" and and you are making like a big pleat inside and you sew it that way you don't have any cutting. This is the way I make my bags I will bring mine next lunch and show you because it is easier and you never have to worry about seams popping. What amount of fabric are you using for your bags? I might have some for you when I have a chance to look. I made 22 of those little bags that you showed us.
> 
> Barb


Barb,
The way you are talking is the way that I used to do it and then, I cut the triangle off.
I put a liner in the bag.
The amount of material doesn't matter.
Some of the totes are being made in strips or squares put together.
We are using up scraps. So, it the material isn't big enough, we just sew blocks or strips together.
Thank you for the offer of material.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Barb,
Love to see the way that you make yours.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I forgot to mention that even small pieces of fabric can be used for contrasting pockets.
That works out well too.
Some of the totes will have the quilted look without the quilting.
We are going to sell them for $5. Any more than that and people won't pay the price.
We donate our time and fabric. So, it is a win win situation.
People learn to sew and make totes and the church makes a little extra.
Every one has fun doing it.
Dick


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

I usually make them out of alittle heavier fabric but the lighter weight is alright to it just depends what your going to do with the bag. I use upholstery, duck, or whatever I can get ahold of. I will bring ssome the next lunch. They are nice to make even if you use them as gifts. I have always done alot of sewing but not as much the last few years.

Barb


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

bdan said:


> I usually make them out of alittle heavier fabric but the lighter weight is alright to it just depends what your going to do with the bag. I use upholstery, duck, or whatever I can get ahold of. I will bring ssome the next lunch. They are nice to make even if you use them as gifts. I have always done alot of sewing but not as much the last few years.
> 
> Barb


Barb,
We are making them with both the heavy and light weight fabrics.
Just depends upon what we have to work with.
Dick


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

Dick 
What about adult bibs we have sold alot of them at the senior center. I made a pattern for them and I made it so the bib is reversible and it closes with velcro. We sell them for $4 and we are always sold out.

Barb


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

bdan said:


> Dick
> What about adult bibs we have sold alot of them at the senior center. I made a pattern for them and I made it so the bib is reversible and it closes with velcro. We sell them for $4 and we are always sold out.
> 
> Barb


Barb,
Will have to see if anyone wants to make them.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Made my first tote with the new sewing machine.
Dick


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

Very good Dick. People don't realize the work involed with the things that people make or the time it takes.

Barb


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

bdan said:


> Very good Dick. People don't realize the work involed with the things that people make or the time it takes.
> 
> Barb


Barb,
Thanks so much for the compliment.
You are right. People think hand made things grow on trees in your back yard.
Dick


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

Dick- You could make some rice bags -they make them different sizes and use heat them in the microwave for heating pads and you freeze them in the freezer for ice packs. They last for years. They make a good selling item for a bazaar. Buy your rice at price rite where you can buy a bigger bag cheaper. I will try to bring one in with me, I use mine all the time, as you know there are alot of little things you can make out of little pieces of cloth.

Barb


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

How do you like your new machine, Dick?


----------



## mosey (Jan 17, 2011)

NICE WORK DICK.
DO YOU HAVE A PATTERN?
THESE WOULD BE PERFECT FOR BAZAAR 2014.
WE HAVE TONS OF FABRIC BUT FEW SEWERS.
MAYBE YOUR BAGS COULD BE OUR INSPIRATION.
MAUREEN


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Mem51 said:


> How do you like your new machine, Dick?


Love it. It has a see through bobbin cover. You don't have to run out of bobbin thread or keep checking to see if it is empty.
It also has a needle threader.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

bdan said:


> Dick- You could make some rice bags -they make them different sizes and use heat them in the microwave for heating pads and you freeze them in the freezer for ice packs. They last for years. They make a good selling item for a bazaar. Buy your rice at price rite where you can buy a bigger bag cheaper. I will try to bring one in with me, I use mine all the time, as you know there are alot of little things you can make out of little pieces of cloth.
> 
> Barb


Barb,
Those sound nice. 
We usually use ice packs or frozen vegetables.
My wife just had foot surgery and could use one.
She is using the ice packs now.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

mosey said:


> NICE WORK DICK.
> DO YOU HAVE A PATTERN?
> THESE WOULD BE PERFECT FOR BAZAAR 2014.
> WE HAVE TONS OF FABRIC BUT FEW SEWERS.
> ...


Maureen,
I don't have a pattern. I just cut and sew.
They always come out a little different.
I make the liner the same size as the tote.
Then, I fold in the top of the liner and the outside.
I sandwich the handles between and sew all around twice.
Usually about 19 inches wide and 22 inches deep.
The handles are also a guess. No 2 totes have the same size handles.
There is a lady giving classes at church.
What she does is leave a space in the bottom of the liner open.
Then she put the liner inside the bag right sides facing with the 
handles in place also.
She sews around once.
Pulls the tote out of the hole. Like you would turn a quilt if you sewed it together leaving a hole to get your hand inside.
Then she top stitches over the hole.
You could do a blind stitch to close it.
With right sides out, sew around the top.
One thing that I do is iron everything.
I iron before I sew and sometimes, I iron after I sew.
I have the flat iron set up in the room with the sewing machine.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

The tote that I posted, I had panels and I didn't want to just box the corners.
So, I put a frame around it and did the same for the liner.
The pockets are never the same size for each tote.
I make a set of pockets and sew them on. Sometimes on the inside and outside also.
This tote came out quite large.
Finished it is about 22 1/2" wide and 18" deep.
There are so many ways to make a tote.
Here are just some.




Dick


----------



## mosey (Jan 17, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE INFO.
THE YOUTUBE SPOT LOOKS PRETTY EASY.
THANKS, MAUREEN


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I finished 2 more totes and going to work on some more.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Here is tote 4. I put a lite tan with small white pokadots inside with pockets for a liner.
Dick


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Love this hat.
This is a great video for a baby hat.




She used and F hook (3.75MM).

By the way, I think that I'm on tote # 7 since I got the new sewing machine.
The teacher wasn't there last night to help out with the tote making.
So, I took over the class.
She was in New Hampshire looking at the fall foliage.

My wife has an appointment, to see the foot doctor, to have the bandage changed this afternoon.

Dick


----------

